# (RESOLVED) Flemish needs home.



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 22, 2006)

I took my cat in to be spayed today and one ofthe techstold me that there is a Flemish Giant, 3 yrs old,litter trained and has a wonderful personality ("like a dog or cat")free to good home. The owners are moving and cannot take therabbit with them. :disgust:

I wish I had the room for another one, but I don't, and I already have two buns.

The location is Peoria, IL and the vet to contact if anyone isinterested is All Pets Vetinary Hospital,at 309-685-1441.:anyone:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 22, 2006)

Do you know the color and sex?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe it said Silver was the color, don't remember the sex, but I can find out if you would like.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like whoever gets the bun will be veryvery lucky. Having a flemish around is so much fun. Tiny has claimedEric's bedroom as his own - but he comes out into the living roomseveral times per day - sometimes just to check on me I think.

Flemish are wonderful house pets and I think it is so sad that thesefolks have to rehome their flemish - but I think its great they're notjust saying, "Let's put it down" or "Let's let it loose in the wild".At least they're trying to do the responsible thing!

Peg


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmm... it's probably a Light Gray or Steel Gray.

Illinois is a little too far for me.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 22, 2006)

That is a good thing, but I don't understand whythey can't find something where they can take their bun w/ them,especially if it's as cool as they say it is. Believe me, ifI had a bigger house, onder:. Unfortunately, I don't know asoul around here that wants a rabbit.:disgust:


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 22, 2006)

It's sad but sometimes circumstances are justthat no matter what you cannot take them with Ihad two rabbits 12 years ago named Appy and Moo.They were beautiful and they were my babies. They wereneutered males, brothers and bondedwonderfully. We had an apt where theywere allowed. Then my son got verysick. I had medical bills up thewazoo. Then I got sick and the bills got worse and I couldnot care for myself or my 3 kids and husband. The decisionwas made to go live with my family. But dad wasadamant...NO rabbits. He said he'd behelping to pay our bills and support us so that hubby's check could gofor the medical bills (son had an apnea monitor costing us 700bucks amonth when we were making probably 1400 at thetime). So I had to rehome them. I triedfor 6 weeks to get them into a home. No one wanted to take just onemuch less the both of them. I finally had to turnthem over to a shelter. I HATED doingthat. I cried for days over it, but I had nochoice. So it's easy to say "just find a place that will takethem", but sometimes it just is NOT possible and we have to put ourhuman children's welfare above that of our furbabies.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, man. I live in Illinois, I am about two anda half hours from Peoria, but my hubby says no rabbits in the house,and I really can't see making him live in the barn. Besides, I alreadyhave three out there that are rescues and I need to find new homes forthem. 

Is there anyone on here that can take him? We have that railroad thing,right? Surely we can get him to someone who will take him.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Snuffles, do you know if thisbunnyis still at the vet's office? I honestly think he'll bepretty easy to place, consideringhe's a Flemish and there'sno adoption fee,but if need be, we'll keep this thread bumpedand maybe post it in a few other places as well. 

Let us know!

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 27, 2006)

He isn't at the actual office, they just have the info on it. They contact the owners if someone is interested.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2006)

Still no takers for the bunny. Theygave me the owners #s. I asked if when these peeps move, anychance they could house the bun at their office until they found a homefor it and they said no, that they've done that in the past w/ kittysand it's too much work. :shock:

:waiting::anyone:


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 29, 2006)

I sooo wish I had the room/money rightnow. But it's just too tight for me to take on another animaland the expense  I'm having enough problems making endsmeet with the ones I have. We have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 1 rabbit,1 hamster and 1 guinea pig.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2006)

A much-loved Flemish on the Pet Bunny list waskilled by a dog today.  Horriblyupsetting. When everything calms down I'll see what area hewas in, its an extreme long shot that hewas near-by this oneand that his owners are interested, but worth a shot. 

sas


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 30, 2006)

nermal, I completely understand. Hopefully someone will come along soon.

Pipp, that is terrible! Let us know what you find out. Thanks.


----------



## Alij (Dec 1, 2006)

I would love to takehim/her. The only thing is I live in NorthCarolina. I used to be on this website asThumper/Lucy. I forgot my password so I startedagain. As some people mightremember I lost Thumperseveral years ago. It was so painful that I had to waitbefore I got another rabbitbut I think I am readyagain! My house is 100%bunny proof and I have a good rabbitvet that I used to take Thumper too. I have everything Iwould need. I have been wanting a FG for a whilenow. They are hard to find in this area.I am afraidthey are raised for foodhere and aren't on the petmarket. Iam home all day so he would rarely bealone. How does the "railroad" work?Would it be possible to get him to me? I am so excited at thethought that I wouldn't be able to sleep tonight! Please keepme posted on this big guy.


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

Alij, that would be wonderful if we could worksomething out! I know its a bit far, but I dont think its impossible. Ihave to hit the hay tonight but let me check around tomorrow and seewhat we can do. With the holidays coming up, people are doing a lot oftravelling, so maybe we can find someone going out that way. 

Snuffles, where is the new family moving? Maybe if itsin that directionwe could work something out. 

Alij, if this doesnt work, we do have Trixie (in NY) who also needs ahome. Shes a minilop and just has an awesome personality. Check out herthread if you have time.


----------



## Alij (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW!! That would be great! Iwill check back in tomorrow! It breaks my heart how so many rabbits endup homeless. It is so sad. I understand why Trixxyneeds a new home and I am so sorry for her family. I know itis hard but that isn't the case with most rabbits. Yea!!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 1, 2006)

Seeing as it's close to 1000 miles, worthlooking at the airline travelers as well. I'll have to dig upthe thread re: which airlines allow bunnies to travel in the cabin.

I've been meaning to see how a Craigslist ad looking for people flyingfrom point A to point B willing to take a carry-oncarrierwould work. (It may becramped fora Flemish, but the flight would only be an hour and some I think). 

Of course if somebody's driving that way, all the better.  

sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

The only thing about flights is that the carrierhas to be small enuogh to fit under the seat in front of you. I dontthink a flemmie could fit in a carrier that small!


----------



## Alij (Dec 1, 2006)

Is anyone coming this way from the midwest for the holidays? Or does anyone else have any suggestions?

Also, what is Craigslist?

Alison


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 1, 2006)

Craigslist is an online buy and sell, community information trading place. Quite interesting really.

http://www.craigslist.org

They've got one for most major cities around the world. I'm just about as addicted to that site as I am this one!


--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Dec 1, 2006)

oh sorry, should have explained what Craigslist is! 



sas :embarrassed:


----------



## Alij (Dec 5, 2006)

Just wanted to update everyone. Ispoke to the vets office and they gave me the number of the owners whohave him. I tried to call the house number but it wasdisconnected. I left a message on the cell number and amwaiting for a call back. From some research I have found thatrabbits, like cats and dogs, are flown alot and that seemslike a possiblesenerio in getting him tohere. The only thing is cost and which airline. Iwill wait to hear from owners and then see what we need to dothen. However, if anyone does know someone who is traveling this wayfor the holidays that would help alot. I could drive part ofthe way and meet them.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2006)

If someone could drive him from Peoria to St.Louis on a weekend, I could meet them and bring him back to Memphiswith me. 

Alij, I could meet you the following weekend in Middle Tennessee somewhere between us. 

Laura


----------



## Alij (Dec 5, 2006)

That would help alot! As soon as Ihear from the owners I will let you know. Maybe they would bewilling to drive some of the way.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2006)

Where in NC are you? You can PM me if you want. 

Laura


----------



## Haley (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow we dont have anyone in mid/lower IL on the transport map. Everyone is up near Chicago. 

I have a friend who lives in Charlotte, NC, coming home for christmas.Im going to check with her, but its a long shot. She a great person,but not really an animal person at all. If shes flying, Id say its adefinite no. But if she drives, I might be able to convince her. I'lllet you know when I speak to her.

Also, any word from the owners if this bunny is still available?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Whatprogress. Sorry guys, I haven't been around a computer sincelast Thursday. Ours is being repaired, our hard drive crashedand my BIL has a new one being shipped from AZ. Then we got amassive snow storm, didn't work Friday or yesterday. I justspoke w/ the vets office and they gave Alij (hope I spelled thatcorrectly) all the info she needs so that's great. They saidyou were so nice. They also said that they told you that allyou need to get the bunny across state lines is a health certificate.

Alij, I am so glad you want this bunny, hopefully the owners call youback asap. Keep us updated. I hope they still havethe bunny. 

I still cannot believe what I've missed.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

Aww, Laura, you are SO awesome! :hug:

I'll start posting around to see who might be traveling, and drop a line to the Bunderground people.  

Let me know if the owner can do a leg.



sas


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

check out this thread... 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17019&amp;forum_id=7&amp;page=1


----------



## naturestee (Dec 6, 2006)

Yay! I'm so glad he's getting a home! Kudos to you, Alij!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2006)

I would hate for him to have to be flown. It would be so stressful on him. 

Besides, I would LOVE to keep the big boy for a week!


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Any word from the owner yet, Alij? I hope he hasnt already been rehomed!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2006)

It's only a two and a half hour drive.


----------



## Alij (Dec 6, 2006)

I haven't heard for the owners yet.The home phone was disconnected so I left a second message onthe cell phone. I hope they didn't just drop him off at ashelter or someting? I hope is still available.Also, I would be happy to drive to TX or Charlotteto pick him up or whereever! I really hope they still havehim or that he went to a good home if they don't.

Alij


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2006)

I am sorry but I have to disagree with the ideathat a flight would be more stressful on him (compared to a trip crosscountry via. car). First of all, a flight is much shorter than a cartrip. He leaves his home one day and is at his new home usually thatsame day. The rabbit doesn't have to deal with changes in water,caretakers, long trips in a car, etc.

Of course, I've had rabbits flown into San Antonio before fromCalifornia and Oregon and they've made the trip just fine and had lessstress than rabbits that have made long car rides (based on myobservation of getting rabbits both ways).

Peg*

Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> I would hate for him tohave to be flown. It would be so stressful on him.
> 
> Besides, I would LOVE to keep the big boy for a week!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2006)

I wouldn't put any animal in the belly of a plane, but it's Alij's decision.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh man, you guys! I just called theshelter out of curiosity and I think it's there! I spoke w/ alady named Joy and she said 2 days ago, someone dropped off a huge grayone. Alij, they are putting a note on it that someone isinterested. Let me know what else I can do. Thenumber to the Peoria Welfare Animal Shelter is 309-494-8911, and Ispoke w/ Joy, so ask for her if/when you call. We'll see whatwe can do from there. Darn it guys, I thought I acted quicklyby getting the info on here.


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

The problem is, if its a shelter they usually wont adopt out of state. :X


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I did tell Joy that someone in NC wants itand she didn't say anything like that, so that's good I hope.If I have to home it for a week or so I will. My husband willprobably have a cow, but if it's just temporary... onder:


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, thats great!


----------



## Alij (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your hard work helping this bigguy. I will let you know what Joy says. I hope heis OK. Shelters are horrible even for the toughtest ofanimals. For poor little rabbits it must beterrifing!Snuffles, you did act fast. The ownerdidn't waste anytime. Maybe they were in a huge hurry becauseof moving deadlines.


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Dang! the friend from NC was is coming home for christmas is flying..so its a no-go.

Let us know what the shelter says though, Sas started a thread to seeif we could get anyone to drive from Peoria to St. Louis..where Laura(Snuggys mom) could pick her up..


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

You know what I just realized? Im flying in to St. Louis next wednesday...I have a 2 hour layover there.

So...if the shelter adopts out of state, and we cant get someone todrive to St. Louis, maybe if we can transport him here, I could takehim with me???

Im flying NW airlines (its a 2 hour flight) I wonder what their policies are for rabbits?


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that Im looking at it though...its 5 hoursto Flint from Peoria, then add the stress of staying with me for a fewnights and a plane ride....

It would be much easier just to get someone to drive to St. Louis, if possible.

Anyone?

If we hear from the shelter that they will adopt out of state, I'llsend out a pm to all members in IL and MO to see if anyone can help..


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm going to put this out on the lionhead listto see if anyone is traveling for the holidays and can transport thisrabbit. If others are members of breeder's lists - perhaps they canalso ask on their lists?

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

It would be nice if someone actually heard from the owner before going too far with this. 

sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess the owner hasnt called her back yet..

Not sure if you read this in the other thread, but Snuffles went to thelocal shelter and there was a flemmie there who had been dropped off 2days ago. She thinks its the same one. Alij is contacting the shelterto see if they adopt out of state..


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2006)

I thought I'd repost this info for anyone interested in transporting their bunnies via air.

JimD* wrote: *


> I recentlyresearched this for one of the members that wanted to fly in for theBoathouse Party.
> 
> Delta is now the only airlines that will allow rabbits to travel in thecabin area. They must stay in their carrier and the carrier must fitunder the seat.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2006)

I know that there were some problems with a couple of member when they used Delta, so I contacted Delta and got this response

JimD* wrote: *


> JimD*wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I going to get to the bottom of this...LOOK OUTDELTA, I'M ON A MISSION!!!
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting that Jim!


----------



## Alij (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the research Jim! Does thatmean that I have to be with him? Could he be boareded by thesomeone and I could pick him up here? It kinds sounds that way tome. 

I am still waiting to hear from the shelter. We will see. This might just happen after all!


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2006)

*Alij wrote:*


> Thanks for the research Jim! Does that mean that Ihave to be with him? Could he be boareded by the someone andI could pick him up here? It kinds sounds that way to me.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear from the shelter. We will see. This might just happen after all!




Hi Alij,

Someone has to accompany the bun. The bun would be counted as a carry-on item for that passenger.

~Jim


----------



## Alij (Dec 7, 2006)

I am waiting to hear if they would adopt out ofstate. It does appear to be the same rabbit. I willlet you know as soon as I hear something!


----------



## Alij (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok. Thanks for clearing that up for me. Anyone flying for Ill to the south east?


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

I honestly think the easiest way to do thiswould be to find someone to drive from Peoria to St. Louis. Its only a2.5 hour drive, and Laura (Snuggys Mom) has graciously volunteered topick the bunny up in St. Louis, take him to her house to board him fora while and then take him somewhere close to North Carolina.

Unless someone is taking a direct Delta flight (or driving) straight from IL to NC, I think the other way is best. 

But thanks for that info Jim..we'll need to post that in our resource center.


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> But thanks for that info Jim..we'll need to post that in our resource center.


:thumbup

....the very same thing I was thinking right AFTER I posted it on this thread.

I checked the Delta website at the link they provided

http://www.delta.com/planning_reservations/special_travel_needs/pet_travel_information/pet_travel_options/index.jsp

They made some minor changes. 
Flights to Hawaii do not allow pets in the cabin. 
And they have provided a Tel # to call to make arrangements ahead oftime instead of having to do it all when you get to the airport.
There might be more, but I didn't pick up on them.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

Oops, missed that! (perils of two threads on the same(ish) topic! I'll bump this thread. 

Now that he's officially a shelter bun, any chance of the Bunderground Railroad helping out?



sas


----------



## Alij (Dec 8, 2006)

I spoke to the director today. She iswilling to let him go out of state but someone has already expressedinterest in him and they think he is adopted. She will callme if that changes and of course I will try to call tomorrow just tomake sure. Thanks everyone for trying to help. I amsorry it didn't work out. At least he has a home.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, I'm going to merge the two threads, then. Grand effort everyone. 

sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 9, 2006)

Im sure youre disapointed, but its great thathes going to a good home. Maybe we can help you find another..take alook around the rescue section. I know we have a few special buns inneed of a home!

Actually, in the same area we have Girlie, a checkered giant who really needs a home. Have you seen her thread?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 9, 2006)

OMG, I love Girlie! I forgot about that poor girl! 

Good call, Haley! 



sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 9, 2006)

Heres the link for Girlie's thread. She seems like a really sweet bunny 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16728&amp;forum_id=7


----------

